
Show HN: Our weekly space industry newsletter is out of beta - tectonic
Hello HN!<p>My partner and I just published issue #5 of The Orbital Index, our brief &amp; technical weekly newsletter about space science and the space industry, and so we&#x27;ve taken the project out of beta.<p>The process of finding a voice and fine tuning the level of technical detail is ongoing, but we feel like we&#x27;ve arrived at something succinct, interesting, and technical, in a large part because of the great feedback that we have received from HN subscribers from our last Show HN (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19227434" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19227434</a>) a month ago.<p>Here&#x27;s our website, where you can signup for free: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;orbitalindex.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;orbitalindex.com</a><p>And here is our latest issue, fresh off the presses a few minutes ago: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;orbitalindex.com&#x2F;archive&#x2F;2019-03-26-archive-Issue-5&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;orbitalindex.com&#x2F;archive&#x2F;2019-03-26-archive-Issue-5&#x2F;</a><p>If you like what we&#x27;re doing, please tell us! And if you have suggestions for how any part of The Orbital Index could be better, we&#x27;d love to hear them too.
======
rickychilcott
Love what you guys are doing. Pretty fun to learn about space, something I'm
fascinated by but know about so little. I'm sure even space scientists feel
that way, so I know I'm in good company.

Thanks!

